# Portuguese Language Practice



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Talk the Streets - I for one have been enjoying some 'isolation time' language practice with the excellent YouTube videos from Liz... 



https://www.youtube.com/c/TalktheStreets/videos



Nice approach and method + all free. The lady fully deserves some more users


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

MrBife said:


> Talk the Streets - I for one have been enjoying some 'isolation time' language practice with the excellent YouTube videos from Liz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is a great teacher and the videos are really good.I have subscribed. 

Muito bom


----------

